# Encourage more white space and brevity



## YupItsMe (Sep 29, 2011)

I am an eager member with great interest in participating but...

Extremely long posts that lack section breaks and white space are too much to suffer thru. 

My suggestion is for all members to hit the page break about ten times more often and shorten it up for a better response rate to your threads. 

When the amount of information or presentation of it is massive blocks of unbroken text its overwhelming 

I am sure Im not the only one that says fuggedabodit. Too much.

Here is the slogan for this idea. GIVE YOURSELF A BREAK (PAGE BREAK THAT IS)


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

:iagree: I don't even bother with long posts that look like a block of letters...zzzzzz


----------



## Nickitta (May 12, 2011)

You are ABSOLUTELY right. A huge block of text is not inviting at all! Most of the time, I don't bother reading them.:smthumbup:


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Let's ride bikes!!!!! Hey a squirrel!!


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

I think the mods need to do a better job of correcting spelling and grammar mistakes!

If someone can't write, or consistently mis-spells common words, they should be banned.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

mommy22 said:


> Perhaps we need a "poor grammar report post" option!
> 
> Anyhoo, the mods is always perfect with grammar. We never has no problems. Maybe you write. We shud chek grammar more better. ill rmember two ban people for bad grammar and run on sentences and long posts and not enuff white space cuz its obviusly a problem for meny people sorry about that.
> 
> sorry im in a goofy mood.


I SOOOOO almost used the little exclamation triangle to report this!!!

But I don't want to interfere with any serious Mod bidness!


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

mommy22 said:


> Ain't no reportin a mod well maybe you culd i don'[t no not sure but like i sed ain';t no problems hear with grammar cuz i try reel hard too do my bestest.
> 
> what wuz that bout white space?


Thinking now I may report you for drinking on the job!!!


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

keep seeing "encourage more white space" from the main screen

and still thinking

"need more cowbell"


----------

